# Roaster identification



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi all,

There is this roaster for sale in my area, and I might be interested in it.
However, the owner doesn't know which brand of roaster it is - so here I am hoping one of you guys could help me out. 
If you know which roaster this is, if it's any good and perhaps what would be a fair price.

Cheers
- Mr Karlsen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's known as a North Coffee Roaster 1kg gas powered, Chinese made. Mill City Roasters in the US sell them. They have varied slightly over the years, that tryer handle is nice and could well be a replacement. I think they're quite a reasonable roaster. Just don't pay too much for it.............


----------



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you Dave!
I think he is looking to get £2500-3000 for it. I am not sure if that is reasonable, or I am leaning a bit more towards the bullet which is in that price class.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

For that price, wouldn't an Amazon Dalian also be a suggestion - from new? They cost around £3k or so, and are 1kg batch roasters.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> For that price, wouldn't an Amazon Dalian also be a suggestion - from new? They cost around £3k or so, and are 1kg batch roasters.


Amazon being electric, this guy being gas powered - matter of preference and possibilities on site you'd need to leverage


----------



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the input.
Gas will most likely be viable, although I still have to research venting regulation..
The amazon seems a bit more expensive (about £1k more), but I will look into it a bit more!

Im struggling a bit, to figure out what the north would cost as new. I can only really find it on alibaba, and some of them look very similar but I have no clue which are 'real', and I am probably a bit hesitant buying from there..

I guess I just want to make sure that I don't pay too much, for a not-thaat-great machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why not just get an Amazon, for only a very little more than that, no venting probs, works well, runs on electric, so no gas issues and being new won't need any work or maintenance beyond the power control mod costing £5-8 and takes 20 minutes to install.


----------



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the input - I ended up purchasing this roaster, and I just set it up and did a few test roast. I believe I will be quite happy with this roaster!
However, I am, of course, having trouble hooking it up to Artisan..

This is my first encounter with Artisan and I can't really find any online help/guides to help me move on. All the previous owner gave me to go on, is that it uses Modbus (It worked for him but I believe someone else set it up for him).
Is there a way to identify which unit it is using, and how I then should configure it in Artisan?

I am completely working blind here, so any point in the right direction is greatly appreciated!

- Mr. Karlsen


----------

